# [MTU] Igualar mtu en todas las interfases de red

## Txema

Últimamente me ha asaltado una pequeña duda, si mi conexión de internet se forma mediante PPPoE y fuerza un MTU de 1492, ¿no sería aconsejable o beneficioso el forzar este mismo MTU para todas las demás interfases de mi red?

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si es conveniente o no dependerá de que función cumplen "las demas interfaces de red".

Es facil, si el paquete de datos que viene a la interface con mtu 1492 es mas grande que eso, se fragmenta para que pase. Si el paquete se fragmenta, podrás tener problemas en el Path MTU Discovery (pmtu, para los amigos), que se traducirá en baja tasa de transferencia contra algunos servidores en el mejor de los casos.

A su vez, un MTU muy pequeño no es eficiente para una interface con alto volumen de tráfico, Por eso en cualquier conexión LAN entre dos o mas pc donde el uso principal es la transferencia de archivos de pc a pc el MTU suele ser mayor...

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Leyendo la respuesta de Inodoro_pereyra, me doy cuenta de lo tanto que me queda aprender en redes... jeje.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Very Happy: 

Somos dos entonces, jeje...

Salud!

----------

## Txema

He estado indagando un poco en el tema y he encontrado algunas cosas curiosas.

Por lo visto el MTU óptimo sería el de 1454, para evitar al máximo toda fragmentación (http://www.mynetwatchman.com/kb/ADSL/pppoemtu.htm) y se consigue así una pequeña mejora en la velocidad.

Pues bien, lo que he hecho ha sido poner a 1454 eth0 y ppp0 (las que van al router que está en modo bridge, WAN) y 1500 para eth1, wlan0 y br0 (que son las que forman la LAN), además, he visto que hace falta una regla en iptables, para convertir el MTU que llegue desde los demás ordenadores a este para salir a internet a 1454 (http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user-spanish@lists.debian.org/msg124888.html) pero parece ser que esa regla ya la trae mi firewall incluida de serie, así que no he tenido que hacer nada ahí

```
-A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu                                  

-A FORWARD -o ppp0 -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

-A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu                                      

-A OUTPUT -o ppp0 -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

De este modo he conseguido que internet vaya más fluido y a la vez la conexión en la LAN va mejor, por lo que la caché de squid llega a mayor velocidad, mejorando aún más la conexión ^^

Quizás sea algo subjetivo, pero de momento parece ir mejor, y alguien dijo que a veces lo que importa no es la velocidad real, sino la aparente  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: ahora estoy recompilando para eliminar ipv6, que nunca lo he utilizado y dicen que puede mejorar algo la conexión, ya veremos.

----------

